# A day with Brazo



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I spent a day with Brazo and this super sexy A5:argie: While he was correcting the paintwork, I had some time to experiment with my camera gear since he's too lazy to take any snaps of his jobs these days  - as discussed it's in the appropriate section.

I used a few primes and an UWA. 2 x SB flashguns on tripods triggered wirelessly, heavy gsm tracing as diffusers and a diy soft-box + pop-up diffuser for some shots. The range of 1/1 to 1/32 output from the flashguns and few small tweaks on NX & PS.

a








b








c









1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.








19.








20.








21.








22.








23.








24.








25.








26.








27.









Welcome any c & c, thanks for looking.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I want Brazo's car and workshop 

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pictures :thumb:

Brazo, you been out with the razor since I last saw you!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice pics there :thumb:

And there was me thinking Mark had retired :lol: Nice work on the A5 mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pics and work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

as said..very nice pics and work:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Watching Brazo work is like meditation - it really is like completely zoning out, and watching a God :thumb:

Perfect result as always


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

oi baldy , (thats me banned )nice work and pics


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers Ck and thanks for the pics mate they are awesome! Some of the best shots detailing or otherwise I have seen in a while! Especially 13! Did the before and after and correction shots come out?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

15,19 and 25 for me! :thumb:

I love the black and white shadow shot.:thumb:

Nice work on the car too. :doublesho:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking pics, really like No 25. Stunning car Brazo


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work, very very good.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Some superb pics CK:thumb:

...cracking finish as we'd obviously expect from you Mark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ace! 

Now that is what perfectly polished paint should look like (minus the orange peel!) :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Genius :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Love the A5, thanks

drew


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent Stuff. Love the B&W piccie casting the big shadow on the wall:thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Some nice shots there, a good finish on the car aswel!! :thumb:


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Proper job !!!! And proper Tography too !!!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice indeed!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really sharp, nice photos!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovely work gents :thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

awsome pic


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great photography :thumb:

Finish looks awesome too


----------

